
879% drug price hike is one of 3,400 in 2019 so far; rate of hikes increasing - JaimeThompson
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/07/big-pharma-raising-drug-prices-even-more-in-2019-3400-hikes-as-high-as-879/
======
LinuxBender
This is probably a good time to just dump most of the prescription drugs. The
more I dig into them, the more I find they are just derivatives of naturally
occurring compounds. The natural compound are not as potent, but maybe that is
sufficient for some people. I will work on an open source list of
alternatives.

